# Toneri vs Juubito, Hashirama and Kinshiki



## Jikaishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Who wins ?

Scénario 2 : Juubidara and Toneri vs Juubito and Kinshiki


----------



## Rai (Nov 1, 2016)

S1: Quad Juubidama or Sword of Nunoboko GG
S2: Chojo Kebutsu or Sword of Nunoboko GG

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 1, 2016)

ℜai said:


> S1: Quad Juubidama or Sword of Nunoboko GG
> S2: Chojo Kebutsu or Sword of Nunoboko GG



Juubito wins solo against Toneri in Tenseigan Chakra mode ? and Hashirama would beat Toneri and Kinshiki ( S2 ) solo too ?


If yes, could you please go into details because I can't picture the battle


----------



## Kyu (Nov 1, 2016)

Juubito spams nukes from far away while Kinshiki ups the pressure from up-close; sooner rather than later, Toneri is going down.

Hashirama doesn't affect the battle's outcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Nov 1, 2016)

Lmao , what is Hashirama doing here ? he is just gonna die in the crossfire  .
Inb4 a certain member that wanks Hashirama so much and will tell you that Hashirama lol solo's mid diff .

Anyway , Toneri can beat any of these guys 1 on 1 , together they overwhelm him and defeat him .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 1, 2016)

People really underestimating Hashirama.. anyway..

Toneri goes down in both rounds.. Team basically too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Juubito spams nukes from far away while Kinshiki ups the pressure from up-close; sooner rather than later, Toneri is going down.
> 
> Hashirama doesn't affect the battle's outcome.



Didn't Toneri can absorb chakra ? so Juubito nukes won't do any good 



cctr9 said:


> Lmao , what is Hashirama doing here ? he is just gonna die in the crossfire  .
> Inb4 a certain member that wanks Hashirama so much and will tell you that Hashirama lol solo's mid diff .
> 
> Anyway , Toneri can beat any of these guys 1 on 1 , together they overwhelm him and defeat him .



Hmm, maybe Juubidara ( two Rinnegan ) and Toneri vs Juubito and Naruto would have been better


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 1, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Lmao , what is Hashirama doing here ? he is just gonna die in the crossfire  .
> Inb4 a certain member that wanks Hashirama so much and will tell you that Hashirama lol solo's mid diff .
> 
> Anyway , Toneri can beat any of these guys 1 on 1 , together they overwhelm him and defeat him .


Hashirama solos. Mokuton catches the moon and throws it into  the sun. Cartwheel spin-kick smashes the Tenseigan, eats the eyes and turns into a Gundam. Flies away and discovers life on one of Saturn's moons. Gets worshipped as a God and gains Superman's powers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 1, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> Didn't Toneri can absorb chakra ? so Juubito nukes won't do any good
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe Juubidara ( two Rinnegan ) and Toneri vs Juubito and Naruto would have been better


Juubito can absorb em too. So they could just go back and forth if they want. JJ Mad can limbo blitz in the meantime


----------



## Clowe (Nov 1, 2016)

Why a team?

Obito by himself is enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 1, 2016)

Either JJ Obito or Hashirama can solo Toneri. Mismatch

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 1, 2016)

Hashirama will never solo a god tier. I know toneri is top 5 worst characters ever in the franchise but be rational.

This thread is shit, toneri is not strong enough to stand in front of two got tiers. He got embarrassed by just one in canon.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Nov 1, 2016)

Obito solos with ease. He can't even defeat The Last BSM Naruto w/o his Avatar let alone a Juubi Jinchuuriki.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## King Shark (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm still not sure about toneri's power. The dude kept up with kcsm naruto, the thing is. Did naruto use rikudou chakra as well? If so, then toneri has speed that could pressure a JJ(Base RSM naruto gave shinjuless madara some trouble). Either way he still would lose.


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 2, 2016)

Juubito rapes him
Hashirama solos him 

Add them together with kinshiki and Toneri gets spanked with no difficulty

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 2, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> I'm still not sure about toneri's power. The dude kept up with kcsm naruto, the thing is. Did naruto use rikudou chakra as well? If so, then toneri has speed that could pressure a JJ(Base RSM naruto gave shinjuless madara some trouble). Either way he still would lose.



It was BSM Naruto not KCSM Naruto, also the only reason he won was because Toneri didn't use chakra drain on him ( Or Naruto still had some Hamura Chakra and he could resist it ? ) 



ARGUS said:


> Juubito rapes him
> Hashirama solos him
> 
> Add them together with kinshiki and Toneri gets spanked with no difficulty



Toneri > Juubito>> Retard Juubito >Hashirama 
Hashirama himself said it and that was *Retard Juubito !!!*
Hashirama will just distract Toneri's statue at best ( even that I am not sure, the statue was beating Kurama and only stop when Toneri was beaten so it couldn't move )

In what world were you when you said Hashirama could solo Toneri ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## King Shark (Nov 2, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> *It was BSM Naruto not KCSM Naruto*, also the only reason he won was because Toneri didn't use chakra drain on him ( Or Naruto still had some Hamura Chakra and he could resist it ? )


that was kcsm, since kurama separated from naruto's body to fight the hamura golem. The last guidebook even said naruto borrows an "enormous" amount of chakra from kurama. Eh, naruto was far more nerfed though.


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 2, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> *
> Toneri > Juubito>*> Retard Juubito >Hashirama
> Hashirama himself said it and that was *Retard Juubito !!!
> *


The bold already shows why I cant take you seriously 
Since it's a baseless claim backed by no evidence

In what world does Toneri come even close to Juubito when the dude got punked by a punch from BSM naruto.

Juubito is at a level far above a mere Kyuubi jin, with a measly toad SM

Juubidama pastes the man
Sword of nonoboku rips him to shreds
Repeated Drop slams would clobber the man


> Hashirama will just distract Toneri's statue at best ( even that I am not sure, the statue was beating Kurama and only stop when Toneri was beaten so it couldn't move )
> 
> In what world were you when you said Hashirama could solo Toneri ?


The same statue that got defeated by a BSM avatar

Hashirama canonically defeated the same full Kyuubi on top of Madaras PS
An entity far above the statue and BSM avatar.
Chojo kobetsu turns that statue into a smear on the ground

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 2, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> that was kcsm, since kurama separated from naruto's body to fight the hamura golem. The last guidebook even said naruto borrows an "enormous" amount of chakra from kurama. Eh, naruto was far more nerfed though.



It's generally accepted that it was BSM, he could just not uses Rikudo power from the chakra drain from the first encounter 

And the Hamura Golem was Toneri power so this change nothing


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 2, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> The bold already shows I cant take you seriously
> Since it's a baseless claim backed by no evidence
> 
> In what world does Toneri come even close to Juubito when the dude got punked by a punch from BSM naruto.
> ...



I would like to say in what form did Naruto beat Juubito because I could have said it was BSM 

And why are you talking as if war arc BSM Naruto = Last BSM Naruto ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 2, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> I would like to say in what form did Naruto beat Juubito because I could have said it was BSM
> 
> And why are you talking as if war arc BSM Naruto = Last BSM Naruto ?


well, Naruto kinda defeated Juubito with an ethereal talk no jutsu. Otherwise it was in Kurama mode w/ Susanoo armor and special sword


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 2, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> I would like to say in what form did Naruto beat Juubito because I could have said it was BSM
> 
> And why are you talking as if war arc BSM Naruto = Last BSM Naruto ?


 BSM naruto could  *never* and never did beat Juubito 

He needed Sasukes, bijuus and the alliances help to take him out 
Otherwise a mere drop slam one shotted his BSM avatar and the next attack would have killed him 

Never said the last BSM naruto = war arc BSM 

But Hashirama > last BSM 
Since SS > PS-full Kyuubi > full Kyuubi with toad SM boost

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 2, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> BSM naruto could  *never* and never did beat Juubito
> 
> He needed Sasukes, bijuus and the alliances help to take him out
> Otherwise a mere drop slam one shotted his BSM avatar and the next attack would have killed him
> ...


no way. 100% Kurama BSM Nard MOPS Hashirama


----------



## King Shark (Nov 2, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> It's generally accepted that it was BSM, he could just not uses Rikudo power from the chakra drain from the first encounter


It's not, like i said kurama wasn't in his body. Naruto just borrowed a crapload of chakra and fought toneri.
What do you mean he couldn't use rikudou power?  Honestly if my assumption on naruto having rikudou chakra against toneri is correct, that'd definitely makes him look alot better opposed to fighting just kurama chakra+SM naruto.


> And the Hamura Golem was Toneri power so this change nothing


Huh? I know it's his power, i never denied that.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 2, 2016)

> Did naruto use rikudou chakra as well?



Yes, it's passive.

It's the reason he can fly and no sell moon cleaving blades in a nerfed BSM.


----------



## Android (Nov 3, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> I would like to say in what form did Naruto beat Juubito because I could have said it was BSM
> 
> And why are you talking as if war arc BSM Naruto = Last BSM Naruto ?


You are literally wasting your time lol.
Anyone with half brain in his head can tell you that the Last Naruto would rape Hashirama

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 3


----------



## Kyu (Nov 3, 2016)

I wouldn't go as far as to insult those who believe otherwise, however the general consensus around the battledome is indeed 100% BSM > SM Hashi. 


Mainly due to people realizing driving the moon outta orbit and possessing energy that not only _exceeds_ the moon's diameter, but cut through it, are things only god tiers are capable of. Also, Bijuu Sage Naruto overwhelming that type of power while handicapped sorta speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Nov 3, 2016)

stop downplay hashirama...universelevel hashi solos


----------



## Second Hokage Tobirama (Nov 4, 2016)

Kyu said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to insult those who believe otherwise, however the general consensus around the battledome is indeed 100% BSM > SM Hashi.
> 
> 
> Mainly due to people realizing driving the moon outta orbit and possessing energy that not only _exceeds_ the moon's diameter, but cut through it, are things only god tiers are capable of. Also, Bijuu Sage Naruto overwhelming that type of power while handicapped sorta speaks for itself.


But didn't that Naruto have Six Paths Chakra as a Passive Boost or something!? Not jusy BSM Naruto with Full Kurama!?  Just asking cuz I really don't know for sure!


----------



## Kyu (Nov 4, 2016)

It's an inherent attribute, yes. Removing it from him is akin to removing Asura's chakra from Hashirama. 

There's a reason his base chakra is potent enough to eradicate Momoshiki by adulthood. 



Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Not jusy BSM Naruto with Full Kurama!?



That's all he's consciously using.


----------



## King Shark (Nov 5, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Yes, it's passive.
> 
> It's the reason he can fly and no sell moon cleaving blades in a nerfed BSM.


I thought that was because ya know, he's on the moon? Then again, they were somehow breathing on the moon's surface so that's irrelevant . Granted that toneri fought rikudou kcsm, wouldn't that make him possibly faster than juubito?(base rsm naruto pressured Shinjuless JJ madara)


----------



## Android (Nov 5, 2016)

Kyu said:


> 100% BSM >>> SM Hashi.


I fixed that for you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 5, 2016)

Juubito solos both scenarios, Sword of Nonuboku gg


----------



## Source (Nov 5, 2016)

The reason Naruto can fly and stuff while supposedly using just BSM/KCSM is that he was most definitely intended to use RSM, the scenes were just animated before the design made it's appearence, hence why Sasuke is also missing his Rinnegan in some scenes IIRC. It isn't anything like Naruto "not needing RSM" (seriously, as if he'd hold back with the whole planet on the line).

In any case, saying Hashirama solos is ludicrous, he is obviously Juubi Jin level from stuff like cutting the moon in half and casually sending it crashing to the Earth.

Juubito+Kinshiki beat Toneri while Hashirama is a non factor in scenario 1, while Juubidara+Toneri stomp in scenario 2 since Juubidara is obviously stronger than Juubito and Toneri is overall stronger than Kinshiki.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kyu (Nov 5, 2016)

The Orange Hokage said:


> I thought that was because ya know, he's on the moon?



Nope, he and Toneri were the only ones capable of hovering above the Moon's surface on their own accord. Everyone else slowly descended.


----------



## King Shark (Nov 5, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Nope, he and Toneri were the only ones capable of hovering above the Moon's surface on their own accord. Everyone else slowly descended.


Yeah, i get it.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

Toneri can beat all of them one on one but he can't beat 3 God Tiers together.
Scenario 2: Juubidaara and Toneri take this handily, both of them are stronger than either of their opponents.



King Itachi said:


> Either JJ Obito or Hashirama can solo Toneri. Mismatch





KeyofMiracles said:


> Obito solos with ease. He can't even defeat The Last BSM Naruto w/o his Avatar let alone a Juubi Jinchuuriki.





ARGUS said:


> Juubito rapes him
> Hashirama solos him
> 
> Add them together with kinshiki and Toneri gets spanked with no difficulty





PhantomSage said:


> Juubito solos both scenarios, Sword of Nonuboku gg


Lololol The guy who got beaten by two teens and an army of fodders and the guy who lost to Rinnegan Madara is going to solo someone who sliced the moon in half 

You guys are fucking hilarious

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 5, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> Toneri can beat all of them one on one but he can't beat 3 God Tiers together.
> Scenario 2: Juubidaara and Toneri take this handily, both of them are stronger than either of their opponents.
> Lololol The guy who got beaten by two teens and an army of fodders and the guy who lost to Rinnegan Madara is going to solo someone who sliced the moon in half.
> 
> You guys are fucking hilarious


Yes, please elaborate on how Toneri survives a Juubidama, much less four.


----------



## Android (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Yes, please elaborate on how Toneri survives a Juubidama, much less four.


By obliterating the TBB tree with a single swing .
If they used the barrier , they can't add senjutsu to the TBBs otherwise Juubito would kill himself as well , and that means , Toneri who can make like tens of TSB can nullify it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 5, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> *By obliterating the TBB tree with a single swing .*
> If they used the barrier , they can't add senjutsu to the TBBs otherwise Juubito would kill himself as well , and that means , Toneri who can make like tens of TSB can nullify it .


Toneri has been depicted a having an inconsistent amount of TSBs tho.

@bold Who's to say that Juubito doesn't just counter slam it with Sword of Nonuboku.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Yes, please elaborate on how Toneri survives a Juubidama, much less four.





cctr9 said:


> By obliterating the TBB tree with a single swing .
> If they used the barrier , they can't add senjutsu to the TBBs otherwise Juubito would kill himself as well , and that means , Toneri who can make like tens of TSB can nullify it .


I was going to say TSBs as well but my man got to it first. Since you asked me a question I'd also like you to elaborate on how Juubito competes with someone who is as fast as Naruto, who is way faster than a teen who sliced Juubidara in half?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Toneri has been depicted a having an inconsistent amount of TSBs tho.
> 
> @bold Who's to say that Juubito doesn't just counter slam it with Sword of Nonuboku.


His sword can be extended around the Moon , pretty sure he can swing it and cut the tree with no effort before Obito can set up his dildo that couldn't overpower Sasuke's susanoo sword . When he can keep his speed with adult Naruto and blitz across the Moon and appearing like a streak of light .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 5, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> Since you asked me a questiom would also you like to eleborate how Juubitoo competes with someone who is as fast as Naruto,* who is way faster than a teen who sliced Juubidara in half?*



Sasuke has Rikudo chakra, I'm sure you'll agree that RSM Naruto > BSM Naruto.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Toneri has been depicted a having an inconsistent amount of TSBs tho.
> 
> @bold Who's to say that Juubito doesn't just counter slam it with Sword of Nonuboku.


You mean the featless sword that teen Naruto and Sasuke broke in half


----------



## Parallaxis (Nov 5, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> You mean the featless sword that teen Naruto and Sasuke broke in half


Alright whatever I concede but the three of them still rape Toneri.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Android (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Sasuke has Rikudo chakra, I'm sure you'll agree that RSM Naruto > BSM Naruto.


The Last Naruto has that same chakra as well , on top of the potent chakra of the Kyuubi and Senjutsu .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> Sasuke has Rikudo chakra, I'm sure you'll agree that RSM Naruto > BSM Naruto.


The BSM Naruto that fought Toneri also had Rikudu chakra 
He was also flying around and shit so you know he was using it as well.
I'm sure you'll agree The Last BSM Naruto > War Arc BSM Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> but the three of them still rape Toneri.


We can agree on that mate.


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> either hashirama or obito solos.



Please I had think we were past the dumb post ... 

If not and you are not trolling or dumb, please at least explain to me when did Hashirama show he were at the same level than moon cuting Toneri

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 5, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> Please I had think we were past the dumb post ...
> 
> If not and you are not trolling or dumb, please at least explain to me when did Hashirama show he were at the same level than moon cuting Toneri


because narutos body withstood the blade with no damage, but a katana went right through him, so toneris sword is nowhere near the level where it can destroy hashiramas mokuton. 

naruto showed no "moon level power " either nor does he have power close to that level and he still beat toneri. moot point.


----------



## Source (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> because narutos body withstood the blade with no damage, but a katana went right through him, so toneris sword is nowhere near the level where it can destroy hashiramas mokuton.
> 
> naruto showed no "moon level power " either nor does he have power close to that level and he still beat toneri. moot point.



Actually, Naruto deflected Toneri's moon cutting attack with his hand, so he does have "power close to that level".
I hope the katana comment is a joke.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 5, 2016)

Source said:


> Actually, Naruto deflected Toneri's moon cutting attack with his hand, so he does have "power close to that level".
> I hope the katana comment is a joke.


narutos punch didnt do moon level damage, just a decent sized crater and he didnt take the entire energy of the beam at once. he ran through it, so only parts of the beam were hitting his hand at one time.

no, im not joking with my katana comment. it actually happened, so it will be taken into account.
thats not even close to as bad as most of the feats that people like to exaggerate when it comes to naruto.


----------



## Source (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> narutos punch didnt do moon level damage, just a decent sized crater and he didnt take the entire energy of the beam at once. he ran through it, so only parts of the beam were hitting his hand at one time.
> 
> no, im not joking with my katana comment. it actually happened, so it will be taken into account.
> thats not even close to as bad as most of the feats that people like to exaggerate when it comes to naruto.



What? The whole beam hit his hand, it just spread apart as he ran through it. There's no need for moon sized craters, you're nitpicking with irrelevant stuff, since, again, Naruto runs through the beam with his hand seconds earlier, proving his chakra infused hand is more than a match for it.

The katana piercing is blatantly inconsistent with most other durability feats Naruto has. That is, an outlier.

Or, simply_, _Shin or whatever his name was has a really durable katana and his telekinesis is powerful enough to pierce Naruto with it.

Edit: Actually, the katana was Sasuke's, wasn't it?


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 5, 2016)

Source said:


> What? The whole beam hit his hand, it just spread apart as he ran through it. There's no need for moon sized craters, you're nitpicking with irrelevant stuff, since, again, Naruto runs through the beam with his hand seconds earlier, proving his chakra infused hand is more than a match for it.
> 
> The katana piercing is blatantly inconsistent with most other durability feats Naruto has. That is, an outlier.
> 
> ...


the energy of the entire beam didnt hit his hand at all at once. thats literally impossible. the only thing that the katana instance is inconsistent with is your beliefs. there is no room for discussion here if anything that doesnt favor naruto is going to be blatantly ignored.
yes, that was sasukes katana.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> the energy of the entire beam didnt hit his hand at all at once. thats literally impossible. the only thing that the katana instance is inconsistent with is your beliefs. there is no room for discussion here if anything that doesnt favor naruto is going to be blatantly ignored.
> yes, that was sasukes katana.


You do know how force/per area works right?
If an amount of force needed to pierce someones skin with a pincushion was applied to a baseball bat that hits a guy in the head, the guy wouldn't probably even feel it. It would take several times that amount of force to even make a dent. Does that mean the baseball bat couldn't bash someones head in?
The same logic applies to the katana and Toneri's sword.
Just beacause Naruto was pierced by a katana yet wasn't harmed by Toneri's sword doesn't mean the swords power was weaker than the Katana.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 5, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> You do know how force/per area works right?
> If an amount of force needed to pierce someones skin with a pincushion was applied to a baseball bat that hits a guy in the head, the guy wouldn't probably even feel it. It would take several times that amount of force to even make a dent. Does that mean the baseball bat couldn't bash someones head in?
> The same logic applies to the katana and Toneri's sword.
> Just beacause Naruto was pierced by a katana yet wasn't harmed by Toneri's sword doesn't mean the swords power was weaker than the Katana.


i never said that toneris sword was weaker. nothing that can be pierced by a katana is more durable than hashiramas constructs. you would need to be retarded to think otherwise.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> i never said that toneris sword was weaker.


You were certainly implying it


Shinobi no Kami said:


> because narutos body withstood the blade with no damage, but a katana went right through him, so toneris sword is nowhere near the level where it can destroy hashiramas mokuton.





Shinobi no Kami said:


> i
> nothing that can be pierced by a katana is more durable than hashiramas constructs. you would need to be retarded to think otherwise.


That is such a flawed logic.
You're basically saying A > B > C
so we must automatically assume A > C
Although it would be true in many cases that kind of logic falls apart quickly in the battledome when so many variables are involved. The Snake-Frog-Slug trio is the most obvious deviation from this.

I'll make it easy for you to understand, assume Hashirama's SS is a TV (A) it obviously can't be pierced by a needle (B)
If a rubber ball (Naruto) can be pierced by a needle (B) but can't be destroyed by a baseball bat (C), does that mean the baseball bat (C) can't smash the TV?


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 5, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> You were certainly implying it
> 
> 
> That is such a flawed logic.
> ...


thats because a rubber ball is more malleable than a tv, thus is better at absorbing the shock of being hit. you havent proved how that would apply to this.

a better argument for you to use is that since there is a greater surface area to expel the beams energy on, hashiramas constructs would be forced to withstand more of the energy than naruto did and there are examples of this like naruto surviving kaguyas fists which can each individually penetrate the armor of PS. though even that makes no sense since if toneri fired it like a beam, they wouldnt be taking all of the energy at once anyway. its impossible to focus all of the energy on a single target at once.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 5, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> thats because a rubber ball is more malleable than a tv, thus is better at absorbing the shock of being hit. you havent proved how that would apply to this.


Do you take every analogy literally?
Is "a fish out of water" really a fish out of water. Obviously not.

That was only meant to show you that A > B > C logic doesn't always work.


Shinobi no Kami said:


> a better argument for you to use is that since there is a greater surface area to expel the beams energy on, hashiramas constructs would be forced to withstand more of the energy than naruto did and there are examples of this like naruto surviving kaguyas fists which can each individually penetrate the armor of PS. though even that makes no sense since if toneri fired it like a beam, they wouldnt be taking all of the energy at once anyway. its impossible to focus all of the energy on a single target at once.


The balls malleabiltiy is a variable, it doesn't matter how the ball survives. The point is just like the balls malleability, the effect of the katana and the sword is also a variable in retrospect to Naruto.
What the katana does to Naruto, doesn't indicate what the sword will do to him and vice versa.
Regardless, I'm done with this.
We can argue semantics all night and we would still never get anywhere.

Toneri's beam had enough force to cut the moon in half, Madara TBPS was enough to destroy all the hands of the SS.
It doesn't take a genius to put two and two together and know which one has more force.


​

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 6, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> no way. 100% Kurama BSM Nard MOPS Hashirama


If. All you're Gna say is "no way" naruto too stronk" without providing any evidence or a proper argument 
Then stop wasting my time 

We have already had too many naruto fanboys plaguing these threads with their nonsense

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 6, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> If. All you're Gna say is "no way" naruto too stronk" without providing any evidence or a proper argument
> Then stop wasting my time
> 
> We have already had too many naruto fanboys plaguing these threads with their nonsense


lmao. Right. Lemme post it your way:

100% BSM Naruto >>>>>>> Hashirama

that makes it real now right?


----------



## Jikaishin (Nov 6, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> If. All you're Gna say is "no way" naruto too stronk" without providing any evidence or a proper argument
> Then stop wasting my time
> 
> We have already had too many naruto fanboys plaguing these threads with their nonsense



Madara with his EMS could slash some mountain and Hashirama had trouble with him ( as in he didn't have chakra left and was on his knee at the end ) 

Toneri can cut the moon in half, absorb chakra, has TSB ( which only a jinchuriki of Juubi has ) and fight on par with a 100% BSM Naruto with passive RSM boost while Juubito lost to fodder, EMS Sasuke and 50% BSM Naruto ... as well as the fact that the much weaker Retard Juubito was acknowledged by Hashirama himself as stronger than him 

So please bring your "evidence" that Hashirama can solo mid dif Toneri


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 6, 2016)

KeyofMiracles said:


> The guy who cut the Moon in half got his ass whooped by a BSM Naruto w/o his Avatar. Kill yourself if you think that's Juubi Jinchuuriki level.


Implying The Last BSM Naruto = War Arc BSM Naruto

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Nov 6, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> Implying The Last BSM Naruto = War Arc BSM Naruto



Never said that. I said BSM Naruto in The Last isn't Juubi Jinchuurki level.  Where did I mention War BSM Naruto?


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2016)

why are people saying toneri is god tier when he got one shotted by bsm naruto who isn't god tier.


----------



## Rai (Nov 6, 2016)

He gained the other half of Kurama 

How is that not a huge boost?


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> He gained the other half of Kurama
> 
> How is that not a huge boost?



i forgot about that.
the point i was trying to make was  it doesn't compare to juubi jin level


----------



## Android (Nov 6, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> i forgot about that.
> the point i was trying to make was  it doesn't compare to juubi jin level


Someone who saw the movie and actually paid attention to the feats , won't be saying this .

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 6, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Someone who saw the movie and actually paid attention to the feats , won't be saying this .



I've seen both movies multiple times. It doesn't compare to what Juubi Jins are capable of.


----------



## Android (Nov 6, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> I've seen both movies multiple times. It doesn't compare to what Juubi Jins are capable of.


Cutting the moon in half , while people still riding Madara's dick over him cutting two mountains . Or riding Hashirama's for creating an explosions the size of the VotE lake .
Blitzing and tearing appart the landscap with just foot speed , or creating a nuke strong enuff to send momoshiki to the outer space literally . Sasuke one shotting a meteor the size of the Hokage's mountain with a palm sized Chidori .
You must skipped through a lot while watching the movies .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Someone who saw the movie and actually paid attention to the feats , won't be saying this .



simple logic kurama isn't as strong as the juubi. naruto did nothing on the juubis level, i didnt see any continent level blasts. 

 you think hes juubi level just because of good movie budget compared to the manga where juubito never showed his real power.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 6, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Cutting the moon in half , while people still riding Madara's dick over him cutting two mountains . Or riding Hashirama's for creating an explosions the size of the VotE lake .
> Blitzing and tearing appart the landscap with just foot speed , or creating a nuke strong enuff to send momoshiki to the outer space literally . Sasuke one shotting a meteor the size of the Hokage's mountain with a palm sized Chidori .
> You must skipped through a lot while watching the movies .



cutting a hollow rock isnt great. the beam couldn't even hurt naruto.

blitzing and tearing up the landscape is a matter of budget. of course that never happened in the anime when the budget is so low characters are poorly drawn and become cartoony like the road runner.

the juubi and juubito never showed their full power, we only saw a fraction of what juubito and the juubi could do since no one could challenge them in power. they have near endless six paths chakra power therefore only those using the same power can compete


----------



## Android (Nov 6, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> simple logic kurama isn't as strong as the juubi. naruto did nothing on the juubis level, i didnt see any continent level blasts.
> 
> you think hes juubi level just because of good movie budget compared to the manga where juubito never showed his real power.


 

Why do you guys here in the NBD always love to debate like this is DBZ and not Naruto . Naruto might not have the Juubi , but he have Hagoromo's six paths power of light , and Sasuke has the six paths power of Shadow as well .
That's half of the old hermit's power . On top of the Kyuubi's chakra and SM . We debate using feats , not scaling powers side by side and seeing who wins , this isnt DBZ , and you can't debate like this is one .
Tell me something , did Gai the Juubi as well when he wipped the floor with JJ Madara's face ? didn't think so either .
The Juubi gives Obito the power of the Rikudo Senjutsu . Naruto got the same power from RS with better augmentations w/o needing the Juubi lol , and w/o the Juubi he showed far , far better feats against Kaguya than either Madara or Obito who were getting their asses kicked by two teens .


----------



## Android (Nov 6, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> cutting a hollow rock isnt great. the beam couldn't even hurt naruto.


How's that makes it weak ? rather than Naruto being strong ? 
Naruto's chakra arms were clashing with Kaguya's vacuum palms that pummeled Sasuke's susanoo .
Still a far better DC feat than anything Obito has shown .


Lord Aizen said:


> blitzing and tearing up the landscape is a matter of budget. of course that never happened in the anime when the budget is so low characters are poorly drawn and become cartoony like the road runner.


No one gives a crap about the anime , the movies aren't like the anime in the first place . The movie isn't an adaptation for the manga , so your comparison makes zero sense . If you actually didn't know , Kishi supervised every single moment that happened in Boruto the movie , even every single word every characer said in the movie , not to mention that the movie itself is canon .
So no , not in any way , shape , or form , an argument , in fact it's a laughable argument with all respect . One can say the " flashy " animations were to show Naruto and Sasuke's growth in power , not because of LOL budget .


----------



## Ayala (Nov 6, 2016)

Remember when chunin exam Lee teared up the chunin exam's floor? Oetsuthebest and probably Jad remembers. 

Hashirama didn't. Me, Jad and cctr9 know what this means.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 6, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> cutting a hollow rock isnt great. the beam couldn't even hurt naruto.
> 
> blitzing and tearing up the landscape is a matter of budget. of course that never happened in the anime when the budget is so low characters are poorly drawn and become cartoony like the road runner.
> 
> *the juubi and juubito never showed their full power, we only saw a fraction of what juubito and the juubi could do* since no one could challenge them in power. they have near endless six paths chakra power therefore only those using the same power can compete


all that means is that there's no way to prove they're as strong as you're claiming


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 6, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> lmao. Right. Lemme post it your way:
> 
> 100% BSM Naruto >>>>>>> Hashirama
> 
> that makes it real now right?


Yeah by your *-snip-* standards that would be an amazing argument

But for future reference
When you try saying something then you need to provide evidence for your claim.
Saying naruto >>> Hashirama is not evidence







Jikaishin said:


> Madara with his EMS could slash some mountain and Hashirama had trouble with him ( as in he didn't have chakra left and was on his knee at the end )


That same mountain cutting blade would rip an avatar less BSM naruto to shreds
He'll get butchered
So again shitty ass point


> Toneri can cut the moon in half,


Only because his blade spanned larger than the moon itself
It didn't even yield shockwaves 

Having a big blade is irrelevant when only a tiny fraction of that blade will hit you.
The output is so widespread that an avatar less chakra fist from BSM naruto tanked it no diff

We have already seen a full RSM shroud get pierced by a sword and then left coughing blood



> absorb chakra,


Moot against Hashirama type of attacks



> has TSB ( which only a jinchuriki of Juubi has )


Garage to SS when it got a crack from just one BSM TBB and measly rasengans.
Chojo kobetsu turns that to paste


> and fight on par with a 100% BSM Naruto with passive RSM boost



Please refrain from fanfic.
There's no passive RSM boost.
RSM is six paths SM. It has no pigments around the eyes.
Naruto did. Thus no RSM, only toad SM

Fighting on par with full Kyuubi is nothing special when Hashirama turned it to a pet and eradicated a more durable entity



> while Juubito lost to fodder, EMS Sasuke and 50% BSM Naruto ... as well as the fact that the much weaker Retard Juubito was acknowledged by Hashirama himself as stronger than him



*-snip-*

1. Juubito one shotted BSM naruto and ems sasuke with a drop slam. If he attacked naruto again. Once his avatar was turned to nothing. He would have been finished

2. He lost because of having a weak will

3. It required the entire alliance to take him out

4. Juubidama would have canonically one shotted these scrubs had it not been for minato



> So please bring your "evidence" that Hashirama can solo mid dif Toneri


-- statue got one shotted by one regular TBB. Hashirama either pins it down with myojinmon which subdued the much superior juubi. Or it gets turned to dirt by Chojo

-- moon slicing beam couldn't cut narutos chakra fist. SS >>>>> SM mokujin >> Hobi >>>> RSM shroud >>> BSM fist in durability
So it doesn't do jack

-- Toneri then gets raped by a 1000 mountain dwarving fists

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 7, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Yeah by your *-snip-* standards that would be an amazing argument
> 
> But for future reference
> When you try saying something then you need to provide evidence for your claim.
> ...


is that not exactly how you posted it? Without any evidence to backup Hashirama being the stronger of the 2

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Nov 7, 2016)

Man , talk about being unable to read the manga  

A 16 years old child with half Kyuubi and TSM had more than enuff to surpass Hashirama , a freaking child lol .
A power like BSM was being used for literally less than a day for the first time ever , yet he was so close to Hashirama's level .
How on god's earth wouldn't this guy with full mastery over his power and full BSM rape Hashirama ? 
How hard is it to read the manga exactly ?  
Wonder how stronk teen Hashirama was 
Lmao , 16 y/o Naruto would stomp teen Hashi . 
VotE Madara being above the Last Naruto is a sig worth , like , do people even read the manga and watch the movies and make sure that it goes with the BS they say before they submit reply ? 
Because it's abvious by now , that the people who are arguing against this are just arguing to argue  
Struggle arguments i always fun to read i guess .
What's worse is when posters treat the nonsense they spew around as facts , literally willing to throw the manga in the garbage can for the sake of their shitty interpretation .

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 7, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> is that not exactly how you posted it? Without any evidence to backup Hashirama being the stronger of the 2



Yeah because reading a post is out of your mental abilities which is why you have posted this rubbish again 

 -- toneris statue got wrecked by one BSM regular TBB. Fact 

 -- Chojo kobetsu matched 12 PS bladed TBB. Fact 

Conclusion: SS rapes the statue 

 -- moon slicing beam was tanked by a BSM chakra imbued fist Which is weaker than the RSM shroud which was breached by a sword. Another fact 

 -- SS is far more durable than just a BSM chakra fist. It's far more durable than full Kyuubi (narutos avatar) When databook puts Kyuubi on par with mere mokujin. Another fact 

Conclusion: moon slicing beam doesn't do jack shit to SS 

 -- precious TSB shield was cracked by mere rasengans and a regular TBB. Fact 

 -- Chojo kobetsu is far above a Regular TBB. Fact. As shown how it matched 12 of them. And it's definitely far above a punch from BSM naruto 

Conclusion: TSB shield gets wrecked by Chojo. And then Toneri gets turned to dirt 

Yeah. A mid diff win for Hashirama. 

A dude who got punked by a punch from BSM naruto, is nowhere near the level of someone who defeated full Kyuubi and PS together


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 7, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Man , talk about being unable to read the manga
> 
> A 16 years old child with half Kyuubi and TSM had more than enuff to surpass Hashirama , a freaking child lol .



Baseless rubbish that's directly correlating to the fact that you choose to read the manga with shitty interpretations



> A power like BSM was being used for literally less than a day for the first time ever , yet he was so close to Hashirama's level .


Baseless again.
Provide feats of naruto competing with SS or stop this nonsense


> How on god's earth wouldn't this guy with full mastery over his power and full BSM rape Hashirama ?


Because mastery doesn't increase your max power

Narutos Max power is full Kyuubi with toad SM here.
Not enough to beat SS, or PS plus full Kyuubi

That simple



> How hard is it to read the manga exactly ?


Ironic isn't it


> Wonder how stronk teen Hashirama was


Irrelevant example that yet again shows the obvious character bias


> Lmao , 16 y/o Naruto would stomp teen Hashi .


Yeah because he needed hagoromos free toys to surpass him
So much for doing it on his own

Again. An irrelevant as fuck example when we're talking about BSM naruto here



> VotE Madara being above the Last Naruto is a sig worth , like , do people even read the manga and watch the movies and make sure that it goes with the BS they say before they submit reply ?
> Because it's abvious by now , that the people who are arguing against this are just arguing to argue
> Struggle arguments i always fun to read i guess .
> What's worse is when posters treat the nonsense they spew around as facts , literally willing to throw the manga in the garbage can for the sake of their shitty interpretation .


So basically your *-snip-* provides zero arguments for naruto being above vote Madara and thinks it's a shityy interpretation just cus it doesn't fit well with you?


Yeah if you're Gna throw shade
Do it properly because whatever you throw would just get slammed back at you

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TobiramaSS (Nov 7, 2016)

KeyofMiracles said:


> I said BSM Naruto in The Last isn't Juubi Jinchuurki level.


And how did you reach that conclusion? 
If you don't believe War Arc BSM Naruto = The Last BSM Naruto, then you obviously realized the latter > the former.
So you basically just decided the improvement from the former to the latter wasn't still Juubi Jin level on what basis exactly? 
You know there is a term for this, a slippery slope.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Nov 7, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Baseless rubbish that's directly correlating to the fact that you choose to read the manga with shitty interpretations


The only baseless rubbish here is the nonsense you continue to spew in this thread 
How many times did your ass choose to throw the manga away for the sake of your nonsense opinion .
Says the guy who thinks Itachi would solo the Sanin , when Jiraiya alone woud beat him .
Says the guys who thinks Deidara is stronger than Sasori when manga stated otherwise
Sasuke the poster who thinks Kisame is above any Sannin because hurr durr his power was retconned
Says the poster who thinks war arc Kakashi would one shot SM Jiraiya with a lol Kamui
Says the guys who thinks The Last Naruto in below Hashirama or VotE Madara

And then he comes here and brags about how he hurr has the best battle analysis in the NBD  


ARGUS said:


> Provide feats of naruto competing with SS or stop this nonsense


I fucking provided it 1000 times before , yet you keep tap dancing around the argument .
If you actually watched the movie with your eyes fully opened you'd see for yourself .
Kurama in the last one shotted the Otsutsuki's golem with a single casual TBB and send it to the outer space . His weakest TBB can do this , his flashy TBB would be far beyond that , and it would rape Hashirama and his SS .
This is Naruto's most basic technique doing something like this 



If Naruto's odama Rasengan can do this , his flash TBB would turn Hashirama to a fucking tooth paste on the ground 


ARGUS said:


> Because mastery doesn't increase your max power


Yet Tobirama disagrees with this garbage , i think i'll take his words over your irrelevant opinion any day in the week .


ARGUS said:


> Narutos Max power is full Kyuubi with toad SM here.
> Not enough to beat SS, or PS plus full Kyuubi


You say BSM isn't enuff , when Narutos *shittiest* technique can do this :





ARGUS said:


> Irrelevant example that yet again shows the obvious character bias


You're the last one to talk about bias , considering your track records in Hashirama or Itachi's threads .
And no , the example isn't irrelevant , power levels are a thing , as kid Naruto was not being compared to kid Hashirama , kid Naruto was being compared to 60 years old prime Hashirama , when the gap between them isn't even that big .
When you have a freaking child being compared to you in power with only small gap to close , you'd know that this guy would whoop your ass when he reach his prime .


ARGUS said:


> Yeah because he needed hagoromos free toys to surpass him
> So much for doing it on his own


Do you read the manga slowly and correctly ? or do you just skim through it's pages 
Naruto surpassed people far above Hashirama with Hagoromo's power . Hago's power was to fight people like JJ Madara and Kaguya , either of which would stomp an army of Hashirama 
He* didn't need* Hago's power to surpass him when he had the potentials to do it with just half BSM 
Pretty sure reading the manga would tell you that .
But oh wait , i'm sure you'd just tap dance around it like you always do  , because you have zero counter 
RSM is an overkill , full BSM is enuff to beat his shit out of him .
Like i said , i'll take Tobirama's words and the manga over your nonsense any day , anytime 


ARGUS said:


> So basically your clown ass provides zero arguments for naruto being above vote Madara and thinks it's a shityy interpretation just cus it doesn't fit well with you?


No son , i provided reasons why he is above VotE Madara in the other thread , which you conceded on as an ignored argument is conceded one .
VotE Madara's full defense is still PS which just a thin cover on the Kyuubi , as the Kyuubi doesn't add any defensive abilities to PS . The only thing it does is just fire TBBs , and the Last Naruto has a firepower far above that 
Kurama's TBB in the Last nuked the Otsutsuki's golem to the space .
His TBB in VotE couldn't scratch the Mokuton Hobi 
And if you think the same Hobi can tank the Last Kurama's TBB , then let me know right now so i can laugh out loud 


ARGUS said:


> Do it properly because whatever you throw would just get slammed back at you


Fuk outta here with this shit .
The moment you stop treating your opinion as fact , and stop thinking that your interpretation holds more water than anyone in this topic , then maybe i'll give you another shot , otherwise stop wasting my time since i could careless about your opinion on the Naruto's power levels when :
- Feats
- Logic
- Manga staements
- Hype
- Portrayal
Are at my side and not yours 



GG 



Edit : Inb4 more of :

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 7, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Yeah because reading a post is out of your mental abilities which is why you have posted this rubbish again
> 
> -- toneris statue got wrecked by one BSM regular TBB. Fact
> 
> ...


I never argued in favor of Toneri. Though wasn't he supposed to be essentially invincible except for against Hamura's chakra initially? That's why Hinata was necessary at first? Even still, The Last Naruto would kill Hashirama. His 9 BDFRS that dealt so much damage to Kaguya, would wipe Hashirama out. The databook took place during the War Arc, correct? In which Kurama was split in half still


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 7, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Why do you guys here in the NBD always love to debate like this is DBZ and not Naruto . Naruto might not have the Juubi , but he have Hagoromo's six paths power of light , and Sasuke has the six paths power of Shadow as well .
> That's half of the old hermit's power . On top of the Kyuubi's chakra and SM . We debate using feats , not scaling powers side by side and seeing who wins , this isnt DBZ , and you can't debate like this is one .
> Tell me something , did Gai the Juubi as well when he wipped the floor with JJ Madara's face ? didn't think so either .
> The Juubi gives Obito the power of the Rikudo Senjutsu . Naruto got the same power from RS with better augmentations w/o needing the Juubi lol , and w/o the Juubi he showed far , far better feats against Kaguya than either Madara or Obito who were getting their asses kicked by two teens .



yes he has the six paths power but he didnt use it in the movie, he used BSM not six paths sage mode. using six paths sage mode hes on that level not BSM. I know this isnt dbz but narutos fighting style revolves around using raw power like the juubi. i wouldnt use that sort of reference if i was talking about sasuke or guy since their fighting style isnt based off that.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 7, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> How's that makes it weak ? rather than Naruto being strong ?
> Naruto's chakra arms were clashing with Kaguya's vacuum palms that pummeled Sasuke's susanoo .
> Still a far better DC feat than anything Obito has shown .
> 
> ...



That feat of cutting the moon shows how strong and skilled naruto is while also showing how weak the beam is since it didnt even slow naruto down at all, he walked through it like its nothing. you can interpret the feat in anyway you like.

it doesnt matter if you dont care about it. the anime is the motion picture version of the manga. if the budget was the same for the anime you would see naruto blitzing around the same way as well. If that movie had a low budget you wouldnt of saw naruto blitzing and destroying the landscape, money is what determines quality.
 these things didnt happen in the manga because it take way too much time and effort to draw every single time. Havent you noticed the quality and details in every single naruto movie created are far better than the anime/manga why do you think that is. 

all im saying is naruto could already tear up landscapes and blitz around


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 7, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> all that means is that there's no way to prove they're as strong as you're claiming


the juubi and juubito could've made bigger and stronger juubi balls theres no reason to think they couldnt when they have near endless power. what we saw was their casual attacks.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 7, 2016)

How do you know Hashirama was 60 years old, cctr9?
He looked maybe 40 years old at most when revived as Edo Tensei. His best memory of Tsunade is her as a toddler. Hiruzen was around 23-24 years old when he started training Jiraiya/Orochimaru/Tsunade. Hashirama was maybe 15-20 years older than Hiruzen. That must mean Tobirama died before Hashirama, seeing Tsunade would have been a newborn or not even born around that point (depending on how old Hiruzen was). Between the image of Hiruzen training Sannin and when he was named Hokage, Sarutobi appeared to have been under 20 years old based on how he looked when training his subordinates later on.

Kishimoto's storyline and ability to keep things straight are messed up (so this information might be wrong since DB states that Hashirama died in a war), but Hashirama didn't look anywhere near even 50 years old when he was revived.


----------



## Android (Nov 8, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> yes he has the six paths power but he didnt use it in the movie, he used BSM not six paths sage mode. using six paths sage mode hes on that level not BSM. I know this isnt dbz but narutos fighting style revolves around using raw power like the juubi. i wouldnt use that sort of reference if i was talking about sasuke or guy since their fighting style isnt based off that.


Sigh........
I know he wasn't using RSM , but he still has the six paths power of light , which augment even his basic abilities , let alone one of highest transformations , just look at Sasuke's physical abilities pré and post rikudo boost , do i need to post the GIF of Naruto and Sasuke rasen/chidori clash in base  which rekt what was left of Valley of the end where Sasuke's chidori chapters ago couldn't scratch the Raikage ?
Your last exemple about fighting style makes zero sense , since both Gai and Sasuke use raw power in their fights , nothing in Gai's arsenal is about hax , just pure power , Sasuke plays in the same ballpark since his full power is PS which is nothing but pure destruction .
So no , not an argument at all , Gains fight against Madara can tell you this .


King Itachi said:


> How do you know Hashirama was 60 years old, cctr9?


I remember reading that somewhere , but i'm not too sure , he had children and grand children when he was still alive .
So unless you think he married at âge 10 , he was abviously Old .
Him looking young might've been because of his strong life force , or something he does like Tsunade .


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 8, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> the juubi and juubito could've made bigger and stronger juubi balls theres no reason to think they couldnt when they have near endless power. what we saw was their casual attacks.


but "could have" only means they didn't. So there's no actual example of them doing so


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 8, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> I never argued in favor of Toneri. Though wasn't he supposed to be essentially invincible except for against Hamura's chakra initially? That's why Hinata was necessary at first?


Lol he wasn't anywhere near invincible
Don't take those statements literally when the likes of Itachi, and Pein were also invincible yet obviously being nowhere near at that level 




> Even still, The Last Naruto would kill Hashirama. His 9 BDFRS that dealt so much damage to Kaguya, would wipe Hashirama out.


Feat of RSM naruto 
Not BSM 
So it doesn't apply here 



> The databook took place during the War Arc, correct? In which Kurama was split in half still


the databook compared the Kyuubi that battled Hashirama which was full Kyuubi 
So base mokujin = full Kyuubi in physical strength is a DB fact


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 8, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Lol he wasn't anywhere near invincible
> Don't take those statements literally when the likes of Itachi, and Pein were also invincible yet obviously being nowhere near at that level
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't Naruto in the Last have Rikudo chakra, and it's something that's passive, so he can't not use it? So any BSM Naruto in the future is RSM by default, no? And oh, I didn't realize it was that Kurama they compared. Still, that was a long time ago, when he was supposed to be just power without a focus. After Naruto befriended and calmed him down, he was a better fighter


----------



## Android (Nov 8, 2016)

Kyuubi was compared to Mokujin in terms of physical abilities nothing more .
Not sure how is that comparable to full BSM avatar with six paths augmentation .
Lol Mokujin and the Mikuryu got nuked with a single casual TBB


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 8, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> Kyuubi was compared to Mokujin in terms of physical abilities nothing more .
> Not sure how is that comparable to full BSM avatar with six paths augmentation .
> Lol Mokujin and the Mikuryu got nuked with a single casual TBB



Hashirama's Mokujin paneled 100% Kyuubi in the manga canon with just a pat to the head.


----------



## Android (Nov 8, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> Hashirama's Mokujin paneled 100% Kyuubi in the manga canon with just a pat to the head.


That was Hashirama's Hokage style Kakuan nitten Shisu . The Mokujin was just a medium , the seal isn't a part of it .
And that happened only because he was held down by SS .
Nice try tho


----------



## uchihakil (Nov 8, 2016)

Juubito alone wrecks toneri (the dude that got soloed with a punch) the battle wont be a stomp but juubito definately emerges victorious

Scenario 2: madara neggs with limbo, juubi enhanced and CT (and his will shits on juubitos, so his sword of nunoboku shits)


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 8, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> doesn't Naruto in the Last have Rikudo chakra, and it's something that's passive, so he can't not use it?


If he doesn't use it directly Then said boost is minuscule 


> So any BSM Naruto in the future is RSM by default, no?



Uhh no 
BSM utilizes toad SM 
RSM utilized SPSM. 
Big difference



> And oh, I didn't realize it was that Kurama they compared. Still, that was a long time ago, when he was supposed to be just power without a focus. After Naruto befriended and calmed him down, he was a better fighter


Naruto befriending Kurmaa won't change his physical abilities 
If base mokujin matches full Kyuubi in physical strength then SM mokujin matches BSM avatar full Kyuubi 

SS >> SM mokujin.
So this naruto can't compete with SS


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 8, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> If he doesn't use it directly Then said boost is minuscule
> 
> 
> Uhh no
> ...


really? Where does it say he had to activate RS chakra? I was always under the impression that it was an overall boost, even in base, which is why he was able to use shunshin in base as well


----------



## 12771a (Nov 8, 2016)

Lord Aizen said:


> why are people saying toneri is god tier when he got one shotted by bsm naruto who isn't god tier.


and his best attack got tanked by avatar less BSM Naruto  
OP: Juubito can solo. Team shits on Toneri.


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 8, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> really? Where does it say he had to activate RS chakra? I was always under the impression that it was an overall boost, even in base, which is why he was able to use shunshin in base as well


Every ninja has shunshin 
His Rikduo buff is SPSM 
Even if it's passive, if he wants to use a power that surpasses Hashirama 
Then he needs to use all of it


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 8, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Every ninja has shunshin
> His Rikduo buff is SPSM
> Even if it's passive, if he wants to use a power that surpasses Hashirama
> Then he needs to use all of it


SPSM stands for 6-Paths Sage Mode I'm guessing? I have a hard time keeping up with all the abbreviations, but that makes the most sense. But you're saying Naruto is in-fact stronger than Hashirama though, but only if he uses his maximum ability?


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 8, 2016)

The All Unknowing said:


> SPSM stands for 6-Paths Sage Mode I'm guessing? I have a hard time keeping up with all the abbreviations, but that makes the most sense. But you're saying Naruto is in-fact stronger than Hashirama though, but only if he uses his maximum ability?


Yes that's exactly what I'm saying


----------



## The All Unknowing (Nov 9, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm saying


gotcha. I can understand that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

